

Wikipedia is down - nickpresta
http://www.isup.me/wikipedia.org

======
Palomides
<http://nagios.wikimedia.org/> looks like lots of the front-end machines are
not responding

------
jc4p
Obligatory wikipedia: <http://xkcd.com/903/>

~~~
aphpex
Obligatory follow up:
[http://tallskinnykiwi.typepad.com/tallskinnykiwi/obligatory_...](http://tallskinnykiwi.typepad.com/tallskinnykiwi/obligatory_1-1.jpg)

------
rshm
Wikipedia sister sites are down as well.

en.wikiquote.org wikimedia.org

------
RobAtticus
Not down here (mid-atlantic USA)

e: en.wikipedia.org that is

------
stephengillie
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/> is up, but all the links provide "502 bad
gateway"

------
danneu
Since every subdomain from "www" to "en" to "it" seem to work, just not root
"wikipedia.org", who really would've noticed?

------
vectorbunny
<https://www.wikipedia.org/> is up, search and links working.

------
ORioN63
Mobile is up.

------
sofa420
en.wikipedia.org is up.

------
Starmie
It's back.

